# Free cat litter!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*squeee*

I emailed By Nature last week to ask a few questions about their Turkey/Turkey liver cat food. Customer service rep answered my questions and I praised his foods

The same who emailed me back was ever so nice and I noticed that his email signature specified he was a rep for By Nature cat food *and* World's Best Cat litter. I emailed him telling him I didn't realize the same company owned both and praised the litter to the heavens. He asked for my address to send coupons. Woot! Love coupons!

Today I received 5 coupons for a free 7 or 8 lb bag of Worlds Best cat litter and 5 buy one get one free coupons for the By Nature canned cat food.


:kittyturn:smiles


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats great!!!

Pimp MowMow, take photos of him loving his food and playing with the bag of litter then send them to the company lolol

I did that with Bentley when he was a pup and the coupons came rushing in lolol He even made Wellness'es pet of the month in which I got a bunch of free wellness coupons and treats in a cute basket and a t shirt for me


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe.. Too awesome! I wish there was something like that in Chicago..


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Hehe.. Too awesome! I wish there was something like that in Chicago..


What? The Internet? 

She contacted them via phone and internet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The company that makes both are in Iowa. I emailed to ask a question and the customer service guy and I emailed back and forth a bit...then I got coupons. 

It didn't have anything to do with living where I do. 

'Nother bonus...this happened the day I got my 50.00 bonus for opening an ING Electric Orange bank account.  Soooo extra 50.00 bucks... I see a lush product or two headed this way soon.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

praline said:


> What? The Internet?
> 
> She contacted them via phone and internet.


No I mean something like that relating to that stuff. I mean there is, but not some big deal like this. lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> No I mean something like that relating to that stuff. I mean there is, but not some big deal like this. lol


She emailed them and they mailed that stuff to her via the US post office. She doesn't live anywhere near the place.


Many reps will send free samples or coupons for their products if you email or call and ask.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Soooo extra 50.00 bucks... I see a lush product or two headed this way soon.


Do it do it do it!!!!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Do it do it do it!!!!!


and so is born another addict <sigh>


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It is your fault.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> It is your fault.


Well if everyone is doing it, is it still considered an addiction? LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> It is your fault.


This. I'd never heard of the stuff before.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

The reason I like it so much is it feels good. 
It has nothing to do with it making you look like a super model. The stuff is soothing, makes your skin super soft and doesn't burn. since I am ultra sensitive that is a huge plus for me.

I like how it feels and that is beautiful in itself :love2


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I had heard of it but had never gone past the emotibombs. She started my addiction to the other products. If everyone becomes an addict then it is normal.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Mow~ Do you like jasmine scents? What kind of scents do you like?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Anything flowery but not sickly sweet. I was looking @ the Jasmine Emotibombs for SO's next visit.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooooh, those are so good. They smell good but aren't too intense. I actually like the peppermint ones the best but Eric always seems to linger in the bathroom after I use the Jasmine ones. 

I like the more earthy smells, pine, patchouli, sandalwood, etc. They certainly cater to that need I have. 


By the way, it is cool you get free cat litter (trying to stay on topic)


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Anything flowery but not sickly sweet. I was looking @ the Jasmine Emotibombs for SO's next visit.


Those are ok ~ but get the small bottle of Flying Fox instead 
LUSH -- Bath & Shower Products: Flying Fox Shower Gel (body wash, body cleanser, body shampoo)

Get the 3 oz bottle. Its big enough to get at least 4 washes if not 5 or 6 if your stingy. 

This is an EXTREMELY romantic scent :love2 
It supposed to calm nerves ~ my boys call it Jesus in a bottle :?

You get more bang for your buck with it. 

Also another extremely romantic one that has wonderful light scent is 
LUSH -- Personal Care Products: Silky Underwear Dusting Powder (vegan, natural, aluminum-free, minimal packaging)
Nothing says romance like this super silky powder! 
Its my hubby's mating call lololol


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

praline;787237
Also another extremely romantic one that has wonderful light scent is
[URL="http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/body/dusting-powders/silky-underwear-dusting-powder" said:


> LUSH -- Personal Care Products: Silky Underwear Dusting Powder (vegan, natural, aluminum-free, minimal packaging)[/URL]
> Nothing says romance like this super silky powder!
> Its my hubby's mating call lololol


The name of this dusting powder totally threw me for a loop. I was like "Dusting powder that goes in your underwear?! What?!"


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

In my country we have coupons too. They go: buy 1 million units, get 10% off on the 1 millionth and 1 unit.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I love getting coupons just for sending in a compliment. My sister has become the queen of this as a SAHM and my goodness the wonderful goodies she gets free. I've been back and forth with the folks at Weruva lately in hopes that eventually I'll get some coupons from them. Here's hoping the gods of kitty food are still feeling generous! haha!

As for the Lush you really are at fault, Praline. LOL The only person I knew who uses it is a very spoiled woman I know in eastern Europe. I thought it was just another way of spending her husband's money because my gawd she's got a few of each of the bath things and at least one of the bottled things. Her bathroom is a ridiculous shrine to Lush. BUT you folks here are a tidge more sane than her and now I'm going to have to try it after all the excitement. haha!


----------

